# Stranger Things



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Is anybody watching it on Netflix?

It's a horror/sci-fi series set in the 80s, it's got a proper nostalgic E.T era vibe about it.

Yet honestly we've now seen 4 episodes and it's getting weird af!

Stranger things really do keep happening.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Look interesting, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

pxr5 said:


> Look interesting, thanks for the heads up.


Let me know how you find it. It gets much better after Episode 1.

Hopefully we'll see Episode 5 tonight.


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

Finished the series last night, definitely worth a watch.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

it was ok i though watched an episode every night :lol:

spotless is a better series, that was brilliant


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

We finished the series tonight! Both really enjoyed it! Can't wait to see what they do for a season 2 if they do it!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Mrs Cooks actually mentioned this to me last night - must have a wee look.

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

It's great


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Squeezed in the first 2 Eps last night - quite good.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Up to episode 4 here. It's good, but not sure where they can go with it once they solve this current mystery.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

pxr5 said:


> Squeezed in the first 2 Eps last night - quite good.





shycho said:


> Up to episode 4 here. It's good, but not sure where they can go with it once they solve this current mystery.


Well you 2 let me know what you think when you've finished the series :thumb:



Cookies said:


> Mrs Cooks actually mentioned this to me last night - must have a wee look.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Watching it yet?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Well you 2 let me know what you think when you've finished the series :thumb:
> 
> Watching it yet?


Tonight chum. Hopefully if I stay awake long enough lol.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Up to Episode 4 now, after managing 2 more eps last night. I am enjoying this, the acting, script, direction, music is generally quite good and I'm intrigued to see how it pan's out.

Downers for me though. Winona Ryder is just wrong for this part. She overacts and I find her quite annoying tbh. I'm not sure why they cast that girl to play Nancy either, not great. The rest of cast carry it off quite well.

Overall I'd give it a solid 6/10 (that's only half way through mind). The whole thing reminds of a Stephen King story too.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

pxr5 said:


> Up to Episode 4 now, after managing 2 more eps last night. I am enjoying this, the acting, script, direction, music is generally quite good and I'm intrigued to see how it pan's out.
> 
> Downers for me though. Winona Ryder is just wrong for this part. She overacts and I find her quite annoying tbh. I'm not sure why they cast that girl to play Nancy either, not great. The rest of cast carry it off quite well.
> 
> Overall I'd give it a solid 6/10 (that's only half way through mind). The whole thing reminds of a Stephen King story too.


I don't know, I quite like the Nancy girl though and I think you will too once the series progresses and well the overacting from Winona Ryder...She did lose her son and strange things have just started happening, I've known people to act like that over silly little things let alone what's happening to them lot. :lol: But I do see where you're coming from.

I really like Eleven and Jim Hopper.



Cookies said:


> Tonight chum. Hopefully if I stay awake long enough lol.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Seen any yet Coooooooooks?


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Finished it tonight, be interesting to see where they go with it from here. As it's only 8 episodes it's definitely worth a watch.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Really enjoying this when I really thought I wouldn't haha dont want it to end


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep,just finished the series last week, really good , loved it in fact, don't know if it's due to me being old (39) but the whole 80s them was really well done,and the concept for where the lad was was really interesting, can't wait to see what they cook up for the 2nd series  .


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

totally brilliant


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Really enjoyed this mini-series as well. If you haven't seen it, take a gander.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I binged on this in one day LOL excellent series. Cannot wait for season 2!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Discovered this a few days ago and have already watched 5 episodes. I like it...seems like a good show. Too bad its only 8 episodes long.


----------

